# Problems with inside the wall dryer vent



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if a duct cleaning outfit is qualified to replace or repair the duct.

That skill does come with the HVAC training (Your heating guy) I would start there.

Good luck.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't see a problem with using a quailfied vent cleaning co on your exsiting setup.. that's their trade. you'd want someone who specializes in dryers. Assuming the original vent is rigid pipe and they can remove the sealer closing off the outlet. they prob' did that cause vent kept blocking up. what are your neighbors doing? might have to have it cleaned on a regular basis..hope this is an electric dryer[gas would be dangerous=c0]..in any event; yeah that's not healthy-having that moisture in room.


----------

